# Lube job



## Burf (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a 2003 Jetta 1.8t. After the rains my car is need of a lube job. When I push down on the front end it squeaks. My manual does not say anything about where the lube points are. Any help as to where the important ones are and does the car have zerks like the old days?


----------



## Burf (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Lube job (Burf)*

Any help here? I have been told that the supension is not servicable which I know is bs.. All I want to do is stop the squeaks.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Go buy some silicone and or penetrating oil and spray the sway bar, and control arm bushings. That should help.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_Go buy some silicone and or penetrating oil and spray the sway bar, and control arm bushings. That should help.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ball joints and tie rod ends do not have grease nipples i believe. they are sealed units


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Those dont usually tend to squeak.


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Lube job (Burf)*

i bet that you have some worn parts it being an 03. you could spray it down with some stuff but thats just masking the problem and not fixing it. the noise will come back.


----------

